# May Contest Ideas



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

So, it's almost May!! What kind of theme do we want this time? 

There's Mother's Day... the May long weekend (we call it May 2-4, not sure what you American's call it...lol) More springy pictures?

I don't know...let's hear your ideas!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

May flowers!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Cinco De Mayo? lol 

Perfect Portraits, Smiling pics?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

The monthly theme for the calendar isn't as important as coming up with our secondary contest. 

For the calendar, it's all about what May means to you. 

Do we have ideas for the secondary contest?


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Maybe something to do with swimming or playing in the water??


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2007)

flowers or water!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

How about "A Mother's Love"


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Did we do silly faces yet? After a few months it's hard to remember what's been discussed already or not...lol.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

How about something a little different. We all have wonderful cute pics. So I suggest a 'May I......?' theme. 

Example.....

"MAY I ASK WHY YOU ARE DIGGING WITH YOUR NOSE?"


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's a good idea! I dont have any pics like that...lol.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> That's a good idea! I dont have any pics like that...lol.


No but the puppy with the frizbee looks to be saying, "May I ask how many more times you plan to throw my toy away?"

Or how about pics of dogs digging, eating their food or even asleep?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok, so maybe I have pics, but I can't think of little sayings to go with them. haha.

I have a few sleeping pictures, I only have one of him digging, which was used in the mud/action contest a few months back.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> How about something a little different. We all have wonderful cute pics. So I suggest a 'May I......?' theme.
> 
> Example.....
> 
> "MAY I ASK WHY YOU ARE DIGGING WITH YOUR NOSE?"


I like that idea.

It will be fuuny to see the captions that people come up with!


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Or just simply the best photo and caption.

So a person submits a photo along with the caption, the "funniest" wins...?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I like the "May I...." idea.

How about this one:

"May I please see your I.D.?"










Hahaha! Check out the puppy beer belly!  

No puppies were subject to actual intoxication during the taking of this photo!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Can someone post the winning pictures for the previous 4 months? It seems there should be a significant change as we move through the year....if we look at the Jan-Apr it might help us pick a May theme.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

IvanD said:


> Or just simply the best photo and caption.
> 
> So a person submits a photo along with the caption, the "funniest" wins...?


This actually seems like a fun idea......and Stephanie's post seems to follow it perfect....


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

So are we going for the May I...? theme?

I love the one with the beer, brill!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sure, why not.  I know I can't think of anything cool...lol.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

How about "spring cleaning"? 

That could be anything from your dog in your laundry to your dog getting hosed off. 

I do like the "May I..." theme too, that could be really cute.


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2007)

i like this


May I kiss you??


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

How about this one :

London says : " May I get my own snack? "


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Keep them coming....we got two more days for ideas. I'll draw from a hat again for the final choice.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

lgnutah said:


> Can someone post the winning pictures for the previous 4 months? It seems there should be a significant change as we move through the year....if we look at the Jan-Apr it might help us pick a May theme.


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/monthly-photo-contest/15569-april-winners.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/monthly-photo-contest/14287-march-winners.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/monthly-photo-contest/12994-february-winners-bent.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../12227-january-winners-abbie-potatolover.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/monthly-photo-contest/11541-december-winner-augie.html


----------

